# Front coil spring compressor



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Getting ready to remove the front coils on my 69. Since the body is off the frame for restoration and the engine is out also, I can't use the normal method if jacking the lower control arm up against the weight of the car to compress the spring. Anyone have a recommendation on a good compressor to buy?? Thanks


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

The best and probably the safest internal compressor is made by OTC, but it is pricey at $200. Other ones go for $40 to $50. Try to find a USA made compressor. (Mine is an old KD Tools, USA). There are a lot of generic name ones available and I would guess most are made offshore, and the quality can be hit or miss. Just do a search for spring compressors and read the customer reviews if any. Toolsource.com has a USA made compressor for $47. I would say any compressor in the $40+ price range would suit your needs. I’ve seen some listed for as little as $17 and would stay away from those, though maybe some forum members had good luck with them.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. I found out that advanced auto parts rents a good one for a very small fee. Thanks again


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Good to hear. My other suggestion was to rent one but didn't think of that till after my post. Have fun with the spring removal !


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Chain the frame to the ground and use the jack method?


----------

